
Golang MVC framework author's quest for job - srameshc
https://github.com/gernest/utron#are-you-hiring
======
dbwest
Had to look on the readme to find the 'quest for job'part: "I have 2 years
experience working with golang and 5 years of web development experience. I
don't have a juicy CV because I'm in Tanzania, and almost everyone I graduated
with has no job, has never had one and doubts he/she will ever land one
(unless, of course, you are lucky which I'm not.)

If you are a recruiter, please get in touch, because I have my full trust that
code will get me out of this abysmal poverty."

------
reubano
Original post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10283502](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10283502)

